# My drawing journal. (Lots of pics!)



## HorseCrazyTeen

Here are some of my drawings! These are the copies so they aren't as good as the originals, unfortunatly--plus I don't have professional pencils to draw with, the way I would like. I gave all the originals away as birthdays or thank you's or whatever. Some detail was also lost because our scanner isn't the greatest. 

Here they are in the order I have drawn them in. I drew the first one a long time before the rest.

One of these days I'm going to get pencils that really draw boldly and smear well!


----------



## Beatha

You're an amazing artist! I can't even imagine what you could do with professional pencils and supplies!


----------



## Chula

Beautiful! I love these! Your art skills are amazing.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thank you so much! I like drawing horses and babies especially. =) I'll upload some pictures of a few people I have drawn in a little while.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Here are my people drawings! 

Most of them them are drawings of my relatives. A lot of detail is lost because of our scanner though. I have a couple more pictures too but I havn't scanned them yet.


----------



## kitten_Val

Very nice! I think you are very talented!


----------



## tinyliny

Yep! Very talented. HOw old are you, if I might ask? if you have not already had some instruction in art, then you should seek it out. YOu have a great eye for graphic layout and getting the 'essense" of the face in the portraiture.

Get some good pencils. no excuses.


----------



## jaydee

You have a real talent there, especially like the cartoon drawings. Its worth splashing out on good pencils and paper
Are you working from real life or photographs
If you intend to go to college you shouldn't avoid working in paint/colour as you will need lots of different compositions for your portfolio


----------



## lilruffian

Fantastic work!


----------



## lh4e

amazing work! 
want to see more


----------



## barrelbeginner

I MUST see more.. wow.. you are sooooo good.. cant even explain in words.. wonderful!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thank you all so much! I'll see if I can upload a drawing of my parents soon after they got married.

Tinyliny~ I'm 15 and I've never had any instruction, I just do it for fun-- kind of a way for me to relax!

jaydee~ I do want to get some good pencils, and do you know of a good brand of drawing paper? 

I draw from photos. As you can see in the people pictures the hairstyles or old-fashioned. That's because they are my relatives a long time ago, when they were young. The last drawing was especially hard because the photo I copied from is OLD. They are my great grandparents that I never met.

Thanks again y'all!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Here is the one of my parents. I actually did this one with good pencils, that I just found again after all this time! And the horse one I have just now finished.


----------



## jaydee

My son is an art student though he's now focusing on animation as a career. He uses Strathmore 500 series for his better pieces and the 300 series for general sketching as its cheaper. I have tried them both and they work well - we prefer a smooth surface for portraits and a more textured one for landscapes.
Working from photographs is better than 'drawing out of your head' - unless you're doing fantasy stuff of course!! Do try to work from 'real life' when you can though
Experiment with colour too - pastels, even crayons as well as watercolour and acrylics. Oil paints are expensive and have you ever looked at some of the amazing work done with egg tempera?


----------



## Sarahwind05

excellent drawings! especially love the one where he is kicking the guy


----------



## silent storm

amazing


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thanks a lot jaydee! I'll have to go buy me some paper now...

I am going to have to try to do some real life objects soon. I have only done a few of those and they were quite a long time ago.

I have _such_ a hard time with color! Maybe I'll try it sometime again though. And I have never heard of egg tempera, I will definitely look that up. Water colors-- I did take a class and didn't enjoy it at all. Just didn't look real enough to me. Too cartoony, kinda.

Thank you, Sarahwind and silent storm!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Here is another one I have just finished! I drew it for a person on HF. 

I'm about halfway through here.









Almost finished...









Done!









How did I do? Any changes I need to make?


----------



## Crescent

WOW thank you SO SO SO much!!!! It is AMAZING!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Hehe...Well, I just realized something kind of embarrassing...I spelled Crescent wrong. I spelled it like Cresent instead of Crescent! I will have to _definitely_ fix it tomorrow. OOPS!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

There! It's fixed now. :thumbsup:









And finally I got a hold of the one I drew for my grandma. This is her when she was 15 years old. It is the third drawing of a person I ever did.









Like it?


----------



## jaydee

I think you're getting better all the time and the more you practice the more you're going to improve
I wouldn't want to make suggestions for change because that can lead to people losing their own style and thats something you should perfect yourself
When I was at Art College we had a tutor who would have had us all drawing imitating his style and losing our own individual look.
Unless you want to go into forgery thats probably not a good course to follow - though someone in the UK fooled top experts for quite a long time with some incredible forgeries a few years ago - sadly ended in s prison sentence!!!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thank you, jaydee. And that makes perfect sense; I think I'll skip forgery!

I took a break from drawing for a month or so for some reason. Guess I just lost my mojo for a little while! But it came back and now I have drawn a couple of pictures. So here they are.

This one is a sketch for a member here on HF. 









This is a drawing of a friend, which I did for her specifically.









And I'm about to draw an adorable little baby in a Santa hat! It's been a long time since I've done a baby, so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## jaydee

Its nice to see you are back into your art work and still producing some nice pieces
I have to say that I get into that same mental block thing and still have two unfinished paintings from last year that I lost direction with
Oh well - the snows arrived in full force so maybe that will inspire me to get going again!!!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

jaydee said:


> Its nice to see you are back into your art work and still producing some nice pieces
> I have to say that I get into that same mental block thing and still have two unfinished paintings from last year that I lost direction with
> Oh well - the snows arrived in full force so maybe that will inspire me to get going again!!!


Thank you very much! I really appreciate all of your comments.


----------



## tinyliny

I adore your work! I want to comment more, but gotta do more on that later. Suffice it to say, you have a TON of talent.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thank you so much, tinyliny!! You just made my day. 

Btw, I really love your new avatar.


----------



## tinyliny

Ok, I got a minute. that painting is one of the first commissions I did on HF. Still one of my favorite pieces.

Over time, I tend to get tighter and tighter and tighter, and I dont' mean this in a good way. I started out painting really loose and "fresh". And that's what was what was "my" style. over time, I got so wrapped up in getting the details just right, that I now struggle to keep the "feel" of a drawing.

but, this is not meant to be a critique of ME. why I mentioned it is that I see a really nice freshness and freedom to your style that I personally find very appealing, and I had at one time and hope I wont' entirely loose over time.

You aren't desperately worried about exact accuracie. you are ok with drawing a line that's a little wobbly, and drawing a correcting line right over the old one and letting them both exist in the same space. and you use line that is in a variety of motions; some horizontal, some vertical, some heavy, some squiggly. your drawings look like they are just caught in a moment of action; freeze framed, instead of having been created in a solid , stolid stillness, as if they were a statue. Get what I mean? I even like the way you have the writing going around the edges and are not overly concerned that it's all perfect and squared up.

I would suggest that you do take care about how the writing sits in the blank space around the main figure. You don't wnt to take up all the blank space. White area is important. So, don't have your white space all used in a very even way; use some for lettering and leave some to balance all the activity of the drawing. AND, good lettering is essential. I am very bad at lettering, so in the few cases where I have had it in a drawing I have asked my friend , who does caligraphy, to do it for me. If you do it, even if the style is "squiggly" do it well, conisistent sizes and spacing and lined up well. If it isn't , then it must look like its' INTENTIONALLY done this way and not just you being lazy or sloppy.

Teh way you did the hands on the last one, the girl, is perfect! not too much, not too little. this is why I think you have some talent. Hands are hard to do.


----------



## WSArabians

You are amazing!! I wish I could be 0.0000000000001% as talented as you!


In your first post, the second picture... Is that Khemosabi I spy??


----------



## TheLauren

You have a lot of talent. These are just wonderful! Thank you for sharing your work with us.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

*Thank you everyone.*

Hey everyone! Sorry I took so long to answer. I had my post all done and previewed and everything, but my dad accidently lost my page before I posted it.

tinyliny -- Thank you so, so much for all of your input. You notice things about the way I draw and it helps me out. It is also interesting to see the things you've pointed out (and jaydee too) about my drawings that I haven't really noticed before.

I think all of your drawings and paintings seem very free and fresh. You show the mood and emotion in them so well. I wouldn't have ever possibly guessed you might struggle with it. I love your work 

About the lettering... I do tend to use that too much, because I want it to take the place of the background, as I detest (and I mean DETEST) drawing backgrounds. I don't know why I don't like it. I actually kind of regret doing the lettering on the top of the sketch; it does seem like too much. I think that the "True Love" would have been better, but once I drew it I couldn't erase it without it showing. I have a bad habit about starting something dark, so that I can't erase it thoroughly...  Anyway, thanks for pointing that out! I will be careful about what I do with that in future. 

WSArabians -- LOL No, it's not Khemosabi. (I had to look up "Khemosabi" to see who/what he was; I didn't know) It was copied from a random picture I found somewhere. It was a blurry one, so it was kind of hard to copy. I had to just make up some stuff to take the place of details that weren't there.

TheLauren -- I'll try to start on the baby one soon so I can post it up on here! I might post pictures of my progress.


----------



## jaydee

The background is sometimes a bit daunting - or even boring so taking the 'less is more' approach can work better - a few light lines and some shading - create the horizon, a tree or trees, some grasses around the horses feet all help to give depth. Its actually amazing what you can do with pencil strokes - need not be 'photographic' 
This is sketch my son did a few years ago - not a horse - but he's used a mix of shading and then fine and bold pencil to just create an illusion of whats there around the more careful study of our old garden tractor Alice which makes it stand out more


----------



## tinyliny

HorseCrazyTeen said:


> tinyliny -- Thank you so, so much for all of your input. You notice things about the way I draw and it helps me out. It is also interesting to see the things you've pointed out (and jaydee too) about my drawings that I haven't really noticed before.
> 
> I think all of your drawings and paintings seem very free and fresh. You show the mood and emotion in them so well. I wouldn't have ever possibly guessed you might struggle with it. I love your work
> 
> About the lettering... I do tend to use that too much, because I want it to take the place of the background, as I detest (and I mean DETEST) drawing backgrounds. I don't know why I don't like it. I actually kind of regret doing the lettering on the top of the sketch; it does seem like too much. I think that the "True Love" would have been better, but once I drew it I couldn't erase it without it showing. I have a bad habit about starting something dark, so that I can't erase it thoroughly...  Anyway, thanks for pointing that out! I will be careful about what I do with that in future.


 
The lettering is not a bad thing. I like it. And , this thing you call a bad habit; of writing it first in dark, is an indication of your boldness and self confidence and fearlessness in occupying the page. I think that is just smashing! you can't buy that. you've either got it or you don't.

Don't be afraid of the lettering. Just pushi it a little. I mean, experiment with making it larger, and smaller and leaving some blank space. You need not worry about the background. you are not a camera. The camera has not choice but to do the background. you can include or exclude it , as per your sense of what has the best graphical balance.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

jaydee~ Your son can really draw. I love that picture. And I see what you mean about the "less is more" and the shading and different pencil lines-- that is very helpful to me. I will have to try something like that soon, instead of trying to do exactly what the background actually has or skipping it altogether. Thanks for the example!

tinyliny~ Ohhhh. So it's not a bad thing to start dark, that's great to know!

Okey doke, I will experiment around with the lettering a bit, then. And you are right that I'm not a camera; I never looked at it that way before, really. lol

I have a question for everyone and anyone. Do you freehand the basic outlines or do you trace or transfer them onto your paper? I do freehand but it takes way longer and I have to keep checking that I have it agreeable with the photo. The outlines aren't as clean as if I trace, either. But, I feel kind of guilty when I trace because I feel like I cheated! It's silly but I do. So what do you all do? And why?


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

I dont trace I draw free hand. Unless I'm doing one with coloured pencils or watercolour or something where Im concentrating on the colour and cant be bothered doing the outline free hand. But yes I would say 95 % of the time I do it freehand. Im like you I feel like Ive 'cheated' If I trace.


----------



## jaydee

My son has had to learn the hard way by taking and accepting some really tough critiscm that did shake him for a while but he was determined and pulled himself together because he sees art as a major part of his career plan
I dont trace - I use very fine pencil lines to mark out the entire piece first
If you struggle with proportions you could experiment with making a 'grid' on some tracing paper that you lay over the photograph and use a size adjusted grid drawn on tracing paper to lay over your the piece you're working on - obviously you cant do this if you're working from actual real life!!


----------



## tinyliny

I never trace. I work it all out with pencil, paint over the pencil then erase the pencil from under the ink. The advantage of ink!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thanks you all for responding!

Here is that baby I'm in the process of drawing.

First here are the basic outlines, in freehand of course.









And here she is with the face partly done. I loved doing the eyes because this baby has such big, expressive, beautiful ones  I will post more progress on it tomorrow.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

That is amazing so far! Absoloutly adorable. You really are great at doing people!


----------



## faiza425

It looks awesome, HCT! Keep up the good work!


----------



## jaydee

Great start
Dont forget babies tend to have soft pudgy faces which means less shadow and much finer lines than you would see in an older person with sharper features and contours from wrinkling and hollowing as the skin & muscle tone ages
Have you ever thought about experimenting with charcoal or pastels - even coloured pencils?


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thanks jaydee. I'm already done with this one, but next time I draw a baby I will keep all of that in mind!

I actually have gotten real interested in trying some colored pencil drawings lately, seeing some of Catlinpalomino's  The only problem is that I don't have any good colored pencils now. I want to get a bunch of Prismacolors though. They're real good quality. I had some when I was little, but of course then all I did was play around with them. Now most of those pencils are gone or used. 

I have charcoal sticks and pencils and have drawn a little with them, but I prefer regular pencil because they aren't so messy... As for pastels, I have no clue! I don't know how to use them and I haven't ever tried. I'd like to someday though. And I kinda want to give watercolor another shot, but I don't have the equipment for that either.

Okay, here's the baby! I really loved doing this one; babies are one of my favorites to draw. Usually it takes me a lot longer than two days because I get up and down and up and down and up and down and up... and down. lol This time I actually sat down and concentrated.

In this one I focused too much on shading and not enough on likeness to the photo, so this one is a little off. I shaded a bit to much, too.

View attachment 125276


I fixed a lot of the mistakes I'd made in the last one and finished the mouth. Up to this point all I used was just a mechanical pencil.

View attachment 125286


And here is the finshed product! I touched it up and then used my good drawing pencils to shade and put expression into the eyes.

View attachment 125281


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Oops, here are the pictures again. They're in order.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Oh yaay I inspired someone! haha I recomend you try coloured pencils I am actually finding that I am getting the hang of them and Its fun trying colour.

As for your latest drawing, It is Amazing! Absoloutle cuteness overload. The eyes really pop out and the shading on the cheeks is so soft! Really nice work!


----------



## jaydee

The finish result is lovely - I do admire your patience and courage to do portraits - they are really hard to do and babies and children have to be the most difficult
You should try the coloured pencils - I cant say that I got on well with pastels and I prefer acrylics to watercolours. A long time ago, almost by accident I 'discovered' some paints in the UK that are sold in tiny little tins by a company called Humbrol for people who paint models, they behave like an oil paint so you can get great shading effects using a 'dry brushing' technique but unlike true oil paints sold for artists they dry quite fast.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thanks you two! I think that this drawing is maybe my personal favorite. I didn't really struggle with anything like I usually do, and plus babies are irresistibly cute and fun to draw.

Caitlinpalomino-- You certainly did! I'm thinking I might be asking for some Prismacolors for my Birthday...

jaydee-- That's funny, babies have always come easier to me than adults. But horses or other animals are the easiest. You can't mess up the likeness near as easily as with people. If you get one thing wrong with people it's a whole lot easier to notice. Smiles and teeth-- whew. The worst.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

I love the way you capture people I am jealous I have the hardest time drawing people lol. You can give me all sorts of different animals to draw but me and drawing people don't get along well.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Well thanks Peppy! 

I used to have so much trouble with people, but after a year long break of hardly any drawing I found I could draw them. Since then I've drawn more people than anything else. I haven't drawn a dog or cat in what...two or three years? My main subjects are horses and people.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

Wow.....that's just....amazing. I'm totally hopeless at drawing people! The baby with the Santa hat is adorable!!!
Do you draw pics of other HF members' horses? Because I'd love you to sketch my gelding, Luca, you're just so amazing!!!! :shock:


----------



## Roperchick

lordy! i wish i had an ounce of your talent girl! these are beautifully done


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thanks guys! 

Dreamcatcher5~ I do draw horses for people here on HF sometimes. I think I've done three so far, so if you want me to draw a picture of him then just PM it to me. I can't guarantee when it will be done though. It might be done in a couple days to a couple weeks. Just depends on what's going on!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Here are some more progress drawings, this time of Dreamcatcher5's horses. I will finish the rest of it either tonight or tomorrow!

Here's the plain line drawing; the only things I didn't do yet are the palomino's eye and muzzle.








I have some basic shading and details done.








I'm in the middle of drawing the palomino's mane, and I still need to add details and shade/highlight.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

-sulks in jealousy of the amazingness-


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Amazing! Your shading is superb!


----------



## WhiteHorse

You are amazing !!! Those pictures are great !!!!!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thanks guys! 

Here it is, finished! I tried smearing with Q-tips like Equusketch said she did. I love those things! They smear pretty well and I like that I can use them in small spaces. I used a soft tissue for the bigger areas.









Yay! I get to draw another baby soon. The parents of the baby I drew want me to draw her older sister now. She's 19 months old and as cute as a bug. And I think after that I'll draw another friend's toddler I babysit a lot. I'm on a baby drawing spree!


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Excellent work! I look forward to seeing more baby pictures too!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Love the horses! Cannot wait for the babies


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

Thank you so much for the pic! They really do look exactly like Luca and Fleet! WOW!!!


----------



## jaydee

More great drawings - I'm sure you get better with each one


----------



## hemms

Stunning!! I can attest to the dark issue. I have the HARDEST time getting things dark enough. Makes sense that someone mentioned it was a confidence issue... My lines are so light, my hubby most recently thought I'd traced one I showed him, until I showed him the much smaller photo magazine add that was my inspiration. Instructers were always hollering at me to go darker, lol. You're actually making my hands itch to pull the old pencils out... And it's been 3 years or so. And I want to send you a puc of my fjordX lummox.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thanks a lot y'all! And I'm glad you like it, Dreamcatcher5.

hemms~ That's interesting... And I guess I never thought about it until tinyliny pointed it out, too.

Feel free to send me a picture! I love fjords. It helps a lot to get a clear, focused photo so that it is easier to draw. I will try to get it done as soon as I can! Got to work around school, horses, and karate


----------



## lovelyStory

horsecrazyteen said:


> there! It's fixed now. :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 115899
> 
> 
> and finally i got a hold of the one i drew for my grandma. This is her when she was 15 years old. It is the third drawing of a person i ever did.
> 
> View attachment 115900
> 
> 
> like it?


beautiful!!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thank you!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Here's what I've gotten done on hemms photo so far. It's been a while since I've done a horse's whole body, and not just the head, so this is good practice for me.

I have only been using mechanical pencil so far. I will use my good pencils at the very end. I tried to discipline myself to draw from the left to the right.








The baby will most likely be after this drawing.


----------



## Creampuff

Don't you dare worry about using just one pencil!  My friend Cheryl A. Harris uses a single, .5mm HB mechanical pencil (that would be a "#2" standard) for all of her drawings, which you can see here. 

Most of my supplies I actually buy at Wal-Mart and the only real reason that I have "artist pencils" is for larger areas. In this portrait, I used my .5mm HB for the horse & 4B for the background. You're doing a great job as-is, and I'm pretty excited to see how you work this new piece!


----------



## hemms

WOW. You guys are SO talented. I'm so excited to see the progress on Maximus!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thanks a lot guys!

Wow, those are wonderful drawings. And I had no idea yours was done with only two pencils, Creampuff; it looks so professional and everything. And I really like your friend's drawing, too. How on earth did she get it so well blended though?? I love that!

I pretty much only use the good pencils after I'm done with the mechanical to darken shadows or add some detail in eyes and things. Otherwise, the mechanical pencil is all I use. It doesn't smear or smudge nearly as easily and I'm too lazy to switch pencils!

Here's what I have so far:


----------



## Creampuff

All I did was layer and layer over layers. Lol Cheryl does similar, but she will also use a kneaded eraser more than I do. Which serves more than one purpose because when I stress, I have to "move my hands." So the kneaded eraser is there while I rack my brain.  Cheryl's original drawings were larger, as well, which helps.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

I have to move my hands, too. Usually I just fiddle around with my pencil though, since I rarely have a kneaded eraser. That or my right leg will bob up and down really fast. Drives Mom nuts!!! Hahaha!

Here is the finished picture! I'm not quite satisfied with the head though... I overworked it and started drawing it carelessly. *sigh*









I just received the reference photo of a baby, so that will be next!


----------



## Northernstar

_Fabulous work_!!! You have quite a remarkable gift


----------



## hemms

I think you did a fabulous job! I am partial to the subject matter Thanks very much for picking him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhiteHorse

HorseCrazyTeen I cannot stop looking at these !!! It is like a trap ... You are amazing !!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

Beautiful! Simply beautiful!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thanks very much, y'all! I'm so glad you like them 

Okay... here's that toddler I'm working on so far. I have spent a LOT of time on her and haven't gotten very far, but oh well. I'm having some trouble with the eyes and a lot of trouble with the mouth. If there is one thing I don't like drawing, it's a mouth! Especially when they're open like this one. I'm almost there though, it's looks better than it did an hour ago and I have the expression right.

Here's the line drawing:







And here's what I have done so far:


----------



## hemms

Astonishing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Amazing I cannot wait to see this one done!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

Oh, wow...how can you possibly draw toddlers?? That's the hardest thing to draw ever!! (well..for me :lol wonderful!!!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thanks y'all!

Here's some more progress on the baby.









I should've cropped the stuff off the bottom that isn't the actual paper, but oh well. I forgot.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I can not stop looking at your work! Amazing! Great job!!


----------



## jaydee

This latest child is absolutely wonderful - What I love about you is that you never stop trying to improve on yourself


----------



## tinyliny

As I told you before, you have a remarkable ability to draw what you see, just exactly as it is. I think that you should consider seriously some formal training in art.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thank you all so much-- y'all here on HF are what started me up on drawing steadily again. Looking at everyone else's work inspired me! Your comments challenge me to try harder, too.

Lately I have actually have been thinking about taking some kind of art class sometime, but it'll have to wait until college, or maybe after I get a job 

Here's more progress. I had quite a bit of time to work on it today. I'm still working on the hands and the dress. I do have to say that I'm really pleased with how this one is turning out. I think it might end up being my personal best!









I drew this one a little differently. I usually start out with rough outlines and shading and "fix" it as I draw, but with this one I tried to get everything right the first time. I also am drawing left/top to right/bottom. I like doing it that way better now, actually.


----------



## tinyliny

I just want to take those beads off the baby! driving me buggy.


----------



## jaydee

tinyliny said:


> I just want to take those beads off the baby! driving me buggy.


 Thats funny as we were never allowed beads like that as children as my mother was convinced we'd choke ourselves, strangle ourselves or push them up our noses - thinking back she was probably right!!!

Great progress - so much detail going into your recent work


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Here it is all finished! I have to say I'm really happy with it 









I have a very hard one next. It's of two yorkies, and I don't have that good of a picture to work from. I feel problems coming up... I may need some advice on fur and things. It's been two years or so since I have drawn any kind of dog. I'm doing it for my grandma's friend.


----------



## WesternRider88

Wow, all of you're drawings are awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thank you Western! 

I'm starting to work on the Yorkies now. Already having a little trouble... :?


----------



## WesternRider88

Your welcome. 

I'm sure you'll do just fine with drawing that.


----------



## faiza425

Great work on your drawings, as alwasy! Can't wait to see your yorkies! Wish I was as talented as you, I'm quite jealous  You're the reason I keep working at it. Like I always say, if I ever draw something I even remotely like, I'll put it up for you. My problem is that I start something and get fed up halfway through! 
Happy drawing!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thank you faiza! I'm glad I am inspiring someone.  I hope you draw something you like soon.

Well, haven't gotten any farther along with the Yorkies, but I plan to work on it some today so we'll see how it goes...


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Alrighty. Well, I am restarting the one of the Yorkies. I'm not very happy with it and I think that I can do better. I also found a little tutorial on YouTube on drawing dog fur that will hopefully help.

I learned from someone on YouTube that the 0.5 mechanical pencil is better to use for drawing as it is thinner, making it easier to get small details right the first time. I tried it and I LOVE IT. It is surprising how much it makes it easier to do minute details.

Here is an eye I did for practice today-- working on small details:








I have also started a portrait of two adults. I'll be going back and forth from this portrait to the dogs. And after these I have another drawing to do of a child that someone wants me to do!


----------



## hemms

Breath taking!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesdontlie

I don't even want to comment anymore, I feel like I have nothing more original then 'wow'. That eye is amazing, I find it so hard to add in those types of details. 

Great job as always!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

Oh my god...that eye looks so REAL!


----------



## WesternRider88

That eye does look very real!!!


----------



## BlueSpark

subbing


----------



## Chokolate

HCT, you are AMAZING!

I wish I had half your talent (I like drawing too, but I'm no good, nothing like you)


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thank y'all so much for your comments!

Here is a little progress on the portrait of a couple I'm doing for them.








I still haven't restarted the one of the Yorkies yet though... ugh :-|


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

Looking good so far!! 
Can't wait to see the finished drawing (and the yorkies )


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thanks Dreamcatcher!

Here is some progress I made on this drawing last night. I'm liking how it's turning out. (Some detail is lost in the scanner though...)








I'm gonna see if I can draw those stinkin' Yorkies separately with different pictures-- the pic I am trying to copy from now isn't that great. If not, I will just have to give it another go!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

Oh...WOW. That's the only thing I can say :lol:
The look in this guy's eyes..how can you do that? That's just amazing! His expression is so REAL! You know, because most people who draw humans just draw them with either a big silly unreal smile in their face or just creepily staring with a blank expression. But you---you have just nailed it!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Here's an update. I had a lot of trouble with the woman's face and spent three hours on just that. It's pretty close now though, finally. The only thing that's off is that in the photo her head is tilted, and in my drawing it's not tilted enough. I'm still working on the jacket.


----------



## tinyliny

Great work. Want some feedback?

the guy's eyes really read well becaust the very visible pupils are perfectly aligned in that they are both looking right at the viewer. they are both centered exactly the same in the eyeball. The woman's eyes , pupils are minutely off, her right eye seeming to look more rightward, and her left more straight ahead. This is very MINOR. Do NOT go back and try to fix it. it will be more work and you will be more likely to just smudge and mess up. this is such a minor detail, however, since you have a great eye for details and technical accuracy, I thought I'd mention this to you now for the next time.

As to the tilt of the head, it doesnt' really matter since you wont' have the photo side by side to the drawn portrait. however, in the future, you want to lay out this tilt and this sag of shouler, or twist of spine. because, by these minor shifts of posture, a great deal of emotional sense is transmitted. Love and caring and adoration or sadness or whatever is very much shown in the way we hold our head, usually at an angle. these angles can do a lot to things like the line of the neck or shoulder. That's where real beauty comes out. If you look at the greatest Renaissance sculptors, they almost ALWAYS had the head tilted to one side. I am not saying you need to be like them, but that when you start to not only concern yourself with the physical accuracy of a portrait, but how it conveys feeling, then you will need to be certain to catch those angles of neck, shoulder and spine.

As usual, your work is exceptionally nice for your experience level.

Do not worry about the coats being as detailed as the faces . You are not a camera. pick and choose what to give more importance, and lessen the rest. By lessening the rest, that which you do do becomes MORE important.

the shadow values on the faces are probably more dramatic in the photograph. I am just guessing.

Look at the photo in black and white. (your computer might be able to show the photo in a value of B n W only. ) ask yourself,. "is the shadow near her eye , or her right cheek bone, under her hair, lighter or darker than his dark jacket? the same?" that way you can see if you aren't giving the face as much shadow value as it needs. 

Now, you don't have to do it exactly ast the photo, especailly if the photo has shadows that obscure things. But, the best way to make something look round (like those faces) is to use shadowing.

Good luck!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Wow! Thank you very much for the feedback, tinyliny!

That's one thing I spent forever on and had a lot of trouble with: her eyes. Since they're not directly looking at the viewer it seems like she is just standing there, smiling for the camera in another direction or whatever, and not because she's really actually happy. 

Thanks a lot for the advice about head tilt and things. I really appreciate it and learned from it 

I already finished it but with the next portrait I will definitely compare tones in the drawing with a black and white photo. That should help.

I tried to thin out her face and make some shadows on the face a little darker and now it looks like the reference photo, finally  I also shadowed some of the extra white in her eyes.








Part of the problem, too, is that the photo was taken with a cellphone camera, which isn't the greatest thing for details, sometimes. But the eyes were the first thing Mom and I picked up on... after I had already done them!

Thanks again for all your help. You have no idea!


----------



## Roperchick

Wow! Just wow!


----------



## WesternRider88

That looks fantastic! Looks so real.


----------



## WhiteHorse

looks amazing .... looks so real!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

Wonderful wonderful wonderful! When I get a notification about an update on your thread, I must ALWAYS check it out because I know I won't be disappointed. I just love how your thread continues and doesn't run out of new, breathtaking drawings!!! 

Oh, and how are those yorkies going? :wink:


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thank you all very, very much for your comments! I'm happy you like checking on my thread 

Okay, Well I haven't gone very far in my re-started drawing of one of the dogs, but I'll post it anyway. I decided that I am just going to draw them separately instead of together, because the picture of them together is hard to copy from. They look sad and their eyes are covered up too much.

I'll post the picture I am copying from right now and the sketch. I'm trying to get the hair right the FIRST time instead of starting off with a bunch of scribble like the last try. This is the super old dog. I had to edit the original picture quite a bit so I could see some detail to copy.















Just to show y'all how bad the second try was (I threw the first one out), here is how far I got.








After these two dogs and a child I'm gonna draw something I choose to draw. I might try drawing the Hobbit...

Roperchick~ Have a good time taking revenge on those poor starving cows. LOL


----------



## WesternRider88

Those look pretty good! They look a hundred times better than if I tried to draw it.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thanks Western! The second one is actually the one that I gave up on because it wasn't turning out right, and the first one is the one I'm on now.

And here is my progress so far. It's been a bit challenging, but I guess it's good for me to get out of my comfort zone and expand. I have another dog, a child, and a calla lily (flower) coming up. Not used to all these requests! lol It's flattering that people like me. Mom is thinkin' it's taking up just a bit too much time from my school work...


----------



## WesternRider88

Looks great!!!


----------



## Roperchick

HorseCrazyTeen said:


> Roperchick~ Have a good time taking revenge on those poor starving cows. LOL


Haha poor and starving my bum. Oooh I'll definitely enjoy those burgers lol


Wow loving the yorkie pics! You continue to blow my mind with your talent!


----------



## tinyliny

If I owned that muppet mop of a dog, I'd pay you for that portrait.It's very good!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

AMAZING!!!! :shock:


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thanks you all! 

This one is definitely testing my patience! I keep erasing and redoing a hundred million times. Here's the progress I've made today. I am still working on the whole middle part and have quite a bit of touching up to do before I move on though.


----------



## WesternRider88

Looks amazing! That is ALOT of hair to draw!


----------



## Horsesdontlie

It is looking fantastic! The fur is really standing out and looks layered...and fluffy. Great work!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thanks you two! The dog itself is finished now. I haven't drawn a background yet-- haha I've been stalling with that because I can't decide what to do for it. I obviously don't want to draw what is actually in the picture... I'm thinking I'll just make it look like she's on a blanket. Any ideas maybe??


----------



## WesternRider88

Oh wow! Looks awesome! I think a blanket would look fine for the backround.


----------



## EmilyJoy

Maybe a picnic blanket? Or something soft and cuddly?


----------



## jaydee

You know I honestly wasnt convinced you'd do great with the Yorkie but Wow you have really nailed it. Well done!!!
School work does matter but if you can end up making money from your art work then all the practice will not have been a waste


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

Jaydee, how could you not be convinced....HorseCrazyTeen always nails it 
When I try to draw fur...especially long fur, it all ends up as a wavy mess. Maybe some cushions or a couch would be nice. Or as EmilyJoy suggested, a picnic blanket! Then you can draw FOOD in the background :lol: or trees far away while the foreground shows the cute dog on the picnic blanket. Maybe a leash can be seen somewhere near to show the viewer that the dog is going on a fun outing? Just some ideas LOL. As for the dog----:shock::shock::shock::shock: That looks so REAL! Even that timid little look on his/her face!! So dogly (some made up word I suppose...). Well...just like a real dog. DOGLY! :lol:

Amazing!!!!


----------



## Little Jane

Oh, the little Yorkie is so cute! You are a fantastic artist.


----------



## tinyliny

HorseCrazyTeen said:


> Thanks you two! The dog itself is finished now. I haven't drawn a background yet-- haha I've been stalling with that because I can't decide what to do for it. I obviously don't want to draw what is actually in the picture... I'm thinking I'll just make it look like she's on a blanket. Any ideas maybe??
> View attachment 135545


 
Here's my suggestion:

Do the absolute minimum of a "background" to make it appear that the dog exists in real space and is standing on some kind of surface. The hair is very busy and active. the background should be super quiet, or you'll have a competition going on. just use a simple shadow under the body and feet, angling to the left, I think. it will indicate the light source being to the right/front. will that work?

a basket would be too busy. a blanket would be ok if you simply imply a few folds, not draw the whole thing. Grass would be way too busy.

Less is more.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Hmmm, I agree, tinyliny. Thanks! And I'm definitely not going to make it look too busy... I've already spent a LOT of time on it and don't want to spend a whole lot more on it anyways. I think I'll just imply that there's a blanket there, then. Or if I get lazy I'll just do the shadow you were talking about. 

Thanks to all the rest of you, too! Those ideas were good, and I'll probably use some of them sometime for a different drawing. Thanks for the comments!

Here is how far I got on the second dog, plus the reference photo. I'm trying out the grid method for the first time. I like it, except for the making the grids part. Ha ha.
















As you can see I'm trying to make the dog seem perkier by raising the ears... Do you all think it looks right?


----------



## WesternRider88

He looks less sleepy with his ears higher.


----------



## daystar88

Honestly I totally wish I could draw that well!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

Beautiful! 
Beautiful dog 
Beautiful drawing!!!
I'm looking forward to seeing the finished drawing!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

I'm getting there! I just kind of hit one of those mental blocks where I just don't feel like drawing. I'll try to draw tomorrow... I keep saying that... :-|


----------



## WesternRider88

You'll finish it soon. I can't wait to see the finished drawing!!!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Okay! So I actually sat my lazy butt down and got some drawing done. I'm finishing them both today so I can have my mom take them up to my grandma's. I have the first yorkie one done now, and the second yorkie is almost there! 

Here they are:

First one:








Second one so far: Do the ears look right?








Critiques are welcome.


----------



## WesternRider88

Those are absolutely amazing!! The hair looks sooo real.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

^^^ Indeed! 

The ears on the second one look great, since the ears are smoother than the actual body fur.


----------



## faiza425

Well done!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thanks you all! All I have left to do on it now is touch it up.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Finished! I made the dog look like she was leaning over a pillow so it wouldn't seem like she was in mid-air with her body chopped off. Critiques are welcome.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

I LOVE it how the pillow and background is so simple, because it focuses more on the dog and brings out his/her refined details! Cleverly done! :clap:


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thank you!


----------



## jaydee

Just beautiful
I promise I will never doubt you again!!!!
When you are a famous artist I will be proud to say that I 'liked you' on HF


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

same here :wink:
I can even say you're on my friends list, HorseCrazyTeen!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Aww! Thank you so much guys! 

Here is a Calalily I just finished. It's the first real flower I have ever done, and it's not perfect, so critiques are very welcome. I promise it looks a bit better in person though-- it was slightly too big to fit in the scanner so I had to keep the lid partly open. 

Please view the full image.








I used a white charcoal pencil I found to make the flower whiter. I like it! 

It's drawn on Strathmore Sketch paper. I got it and Strathmore Drawing paper for my 16th birthday a little while ago. This is the first time I've used it!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

I finally am drawing something for me  I'm excited! I chose to draw this:









This is the line drawing. I have finished the sword and most of Aragorn's hand since this, but want to draw more before I upload it again.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Beautiful penciling so far!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

WOW...:shock:
That looks really hard to draw.
But judging by your talent, it will surely come out breathtaking and beautiful.
About the flower, that is actually my Dad's favourite flower! I'll show him your drawing for sure!


----------



## jaydee

Please don't hate me for saying this - I am a huge fan and really admire your talents
BUT
I would much prefer that you worked from real life - take photographs etc to use as resource materials than see you imitate someone elses work
I'm sure you'll make a great job of it but honestly you are much much better than that


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thanks you all!

jaydee~ Your advice matters to me! However... it actually is a photo, not a drawing. I turned it black and white to post on here so that I can compare. I can post the colored version if you like.

I should try to draw from real life, without any photo at all ("still life"). It would be good practice for me. What a really want is to draw from my own imagination at times. You get a picture in your head and just want to transfer it to paper. Haven't gotten there, yet!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

Hmm...I'm absolutely rubbish at drawing from a real life model, although I once did a pretty good pencil drawing of my dog as he was lying on the couch gracefully 
It's pretty hard to draw Luca from real-life, because he'll just come over to eat your paper and snuffle all over it :lol:


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

Sorry for double post, but do you still do drawings for HF members? Just wondering :wink:


----------



## jaydee

HorseCrazyTeen said:


> Thanks you all!
> 
> jaydee~ Your advice matters to me! However... it actually is a photo, not a drawing. I turned it black and white to post on here so that I can compare. I can post the colored version if you like.
> 
> I should try to draw from real life, without any photo at all ("still life"). It would be good practice for me. What a really want is to draw from my own imagination at times. You get a picture in your head and just want to transfer it to paper. Haven't gotten there, yet!


 I thought it looked more like a computer generated image than a photo but I could be wrong (I very often am!!!) My son who's studying animation does them and they do look like photographs - I'll put one on into the 'My Albums' bit on my profile page thingy later on today so you can see what I mean
Any drawing you do is practice - I was just concerned that you would drift into the trap of imitating someone elses style without realizing
Just a point about drawing from imagination - when my son went to his first pre-college portfolio day his work (mostly from imagination) was slammed by the animation professors who said they wanted to see real life studies so stick with the photographs or real life
Give the flowers another try - I just finished one in acrylics, a real challenge!!!


----------



## tinyliny

It is a very worthy project to advance you skill. I may not care for the subject matter, but doing this, freehand copying such a complicated image, is good to develop the eye/hand. hard work/practice makes a more skillful artist.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Dreamcatcher5 -- Yep, it would be pretty hard to draw my horse in real life, too. She's far to inquisitive. :lol: 

Well, right now I'm taking a little break from drawings for others, but as soon as I start it up again I'll post it on here for ya! I just want to practice different things for a while. I'm actually thinking about some close up studies after this LotR drawing. 

jaydee -- Ohhh. I see what you mean now. I thought you thought it was a drawing. Oops. You are right then. I didn't even think about that. I just thought somebody edited some photos together and put foggy stuff around it. It just looked like fun to draw so...

Thanks for bringing it up though. I'll keep that in mind. 

Btw, I looked in your album and saw your acrylic flower. WOWZA. It's so beautiful! I do want to retry some flowers eventually for sure. Someone on deviantART is critiquing my latest drawings, and she said that the flower is too liney and is mostly one tone. On her advice I am trying to use my good drawing pencils on this drawing instead of just the mechanical pencil so I have a bigger range of tones.

tinyliny -- Yep. Right now I'm trying to focus on details and I thought this one would be good for that. I've never drawn fog or rocks before, either, so this will be good all-around practice. It also should keep me from getting bored anyway! Sometimes when my drawing only has one or two main subjects I get bored with it and lose my motivation. This picture has several subjects so it should keep me busy.

And finally, here is what I have so far! I'm currently working on Aragorn's face and armor. I will draw his hair after that. 








(On the advice of that same lady I am sort of mapping out the shadows first, and THEN drawing in the details. Thoughts on that?)


----------



## Cherrij

I think when you are finished with this I will drop dead jealous....


----------



## jaydee

I think you're going to make a really great job of this and its going to give you experience of using shading to create depth
I struggle a bit with the idea of shade before line or the other way around as I more tend to do the whole thing together as it forms - hard sharp lines don't really happen in real life so sometimes its best to blend edges into each other a bit with a softer look


----------



## pampam22

I just looked through this thread and I am amazed! The way you capture the life in the eyes of the subjects you draw is breathtaking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhiteHorse

You are amazing!!! I really like the calily A LOT!! I thought I knew how to draw flowers and now that I compare it —mine looks horrible LOL!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thanks you all so much! 

jaydee~ Yes, that's how I normally draw--doing the detail and shading at the same time. I still am doing that to some extent, but I am mapping out the light shading first. I'm also using my q-tips more often to blend and I like how that makes my drawing look.

WhiteHorse~ I'm bet your drawing doesn't EITHER look horrible! But thanks a lot for the compliment.


----------



## tinyliny

With regard to the montage you are copying. IT's a great excersize for building accuracy, which I think you have a very remarkable inborn talent for. you are FAR better at copying the EXACT position of things than I am. I go back and check your line against the photo,and the position and angles is perfect. is that purely by eyeballing or do you use any kind of measuring tricks? I use a pencil agains the screen, to visualize angles better and to get the porportion of one line in relation to another.

So, as I said, there is nothing wrong with copying things. I pretty much do that with all my paintings. 
However, if I don't spend some time looking at the WHOLE image, it's weight, movement, lines, shadow patterns and overall "feel" of the painting, I can get lost in the detail and end up with a finished piece that is LESS than the sum of its' parts. LIke a jig saw puzzle.

I look at the whole because what I want is to capture what's important. So, when I look at the whole, I am looking for what's important. the thing that makes that image worth looking at for more than a few seconds. a good photo, painting or whatever will invite more than a glance, so why is that?

Is the line in the swords? the two angles as the approach each other? is the twist in Aragon's torso as he lits the sword for action? is the whipping hair, from an obviously fierce wind? Where is the "movement" here? How does the artist want the viewer to move through the picture? top left to bottom right?

Just out of curiousity, you could draw this to absolute perfection, as you as extremely suited to do. and it will be gorgeous!

AND, you can redraw it, making it "yours" by deciding what is important and putting stronger, darker lines there, more energy, more shading more detail; and leaving the background support things to be softly "suggested" . It would be a copy, but not a copy.


----------



## jaydee

Re. Tinyliny's comment - If I was your professor I would want you to put something of yourself into it - so not just a great copy but something that's also unique to you


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thank you so much for your comments, tinyliny. You are so right! I learned a lot from that post. You and jaydee are godsends. 

I just do freehand. Once I figure out where the subject will be on the paper, I just kinda go from there. 

I was actually thinking about the "as a whole" thing, though I didn't really have words for it. I just hope I don't pay TOO much attention to detail so that it looks like there isn't movement or passion in the drawing. If it does end up looking like that I can always re-do it.

You know, I should do that... about making it "mine." I never thought about it before. I do have a little something of a surprise in store for this one, though! Two characters that aren't in the ref photo are going to be drawn in. It should look pretty good, I hope, and it shouldn't make the drawing look too crowded.

An arabian horse drawing I did today for a card: 







It took me three and a half hours.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

What a beautiful drawing! I personally love drawing Arabians for some reason....there is just something about them that makes them look so awesomely beautiful in drawings and photos! :shock:
Amazing!!!!


----------



## WesternRider88

Wow HCT!!! That drawing look a real horse!!!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thanks you both!


----------



## Chokolate

I've been quietly stalking your drawing for a while now, think I commented earlier, and all I can say is...wow. Just wow. You should become an artist. Really.


----------



## jaydee

That's a lovely drawing of the Arabian, really captured the spirit and elegance
If you want to try something intricate and different - have a go at insects, some incredible ones out there especially when magnified - like alien beings!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

Oooo insects 0.0 
I've never drawn one before so maybe I should :lol: 
That's actually a good idea....hmmmmm
Can't wait for your next drawing, HCT!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

That's an idea, jaydee. I should try that sometime...

I've gotten a bit of progress on the Lord of the Rings drawing, but I'm not happy with Aragorn's face. I mean, it looks pretty much like the ref, but... I don't know. His eye is missing the fire that is in them in the ref. ARGE! I'll work on it some more tomorrow, hopefully, and then post it on here. I do have an orientation with Sonic tomorrow though, so it may or may not get done.

Since I have the job I will likely be slower with drawings, just so y'all know. 

Here is a sketch of our great dane. I did it in about two hours, maybe a little bit less. It's meant to look sketchy. I drew it for my mom for Mother's Day the other day, but didn't want to upload it onto the computer in case she saw it before she was meant to. My Mom finds EVERYthing, and not on purpose, either!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*drawings*

you are gifted with an awesome talent there and thank you for shareing your work.
and a super artest with your pencils many thanks a gain for shareing your pictures.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

Wow! What a stunning drawing! It's like a real dog is looking at me from the paper! :shock:


----------



## WesternRider88

Wow! I love that drawing! I love your Great Dane too, he's so cute!


----------



## tinyliny

That is a really sweet and evocative sketch of the Great Dane. It has much more feeling than a super detailed finished piece likely would. There are two things that catch my eye, as a form of critique, and I only mention them becuase you do want to improve and you have so much latent talent:

the pupils don't quite match. One (dog's right eye) appears to be looking straight forward, while his other eye appears to be looking upward. 

The darks are really nice in this drawing, but you might need to add one more level of darkness in order to help pop the muzzle out from the background (the shadowed neck). even if they aren't quite as different in tonal value, by making the shadow near the collar area darker, it will help make the muzzle come straight out, off the page better.

This is a very nice piece. I would suggest NOT messing with it, but just keep my suggestions in mind and move on to the next one. I bet your mom just loved it.
be sure to get some spray fixative to spray the drawings once they are finished so they cannot smudge or smear anymore. HOwever, be aware that no erasing can happen once it is "fixed". And put your signature and date in an artful location/size.

Carry on, dear!


----------



## jaydee

I love the great dane - I can see what tinyliny is saying though but you'd have to be looking at it with a critical eye to notice
Try looking for some photos of Aragorn - you might get some better views of his eyes somewhere that you can use


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I think the mismatched eyes add character to the Great Dane personally


----------



## WhiteHorse

Your drawing of the Great Dane is amazing !!!!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thanks so much for all the comments! I'm sorry for the late reply. I haven't been on in four days--busy with my job, the horses, etc. I've been doing a whole lot of studying, too. I can't believe how many online courses and tests you have to take to be a Sonic employee!

tinyliny~ Thanks for the critique!

I actually triple checked his pupil placement. They are that way in the ref. I don't know why, but that's what I drew since that's what I saw. I can probably go ahead and make the shadow darker though.

Thanks all for your comments and critiques!


----------



## Dancing Dawn

Their all great! By the way, my name is Rachel too.=)


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thank you, Rachel! That's kinda cool we have the same name. 

I might try to work on The Lord of the Rings drawing today and/or tomorrow if I have time. I just finished Driver's ED, so that's finally over! I got 100% on the written test and the teacher said I did well driving. Yay.

I don't have to go to work until next week, too.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Here's what I have so far. Haven't done too much because life is just taking over! In a good way, but still. It does look better in person...


----------



## WesternRider88

Wow! That looks really good so far. I bet it will look fantastic when it finished!


----------



## jaydee

That is really good - you are so talented for your age you know. Are you planning a career in art - illustrating maybe?


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thanks, I've considered it. Don't know for sure!

Been quite a long time since I've been on this thread. Or on the forum for that matter. Hoping to get back on it more again.


----------



## jaydee

Nice to have you back


----------



## Ripplewind

You are fantastic!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Why thank you!


----------



## Cinlee

You are very talented! Wonderful sketches.


----------



## Jessabel

You, my friend, have an outstanding grasp on linear perspective. 

Keep drawing, because you have an exceptional gift!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Thank you! I am starting up pretty soon here again. Kinda looking forward to it after all this time.


----------



## Tigerlily4

they're really good


----------



## riding in the mountians

wow you are amazing!!!!


----------



## Impressa

*Impressive! *

Keep it up! They look great. #2 pencils shade fairly well. And your pencils seemed to do the trick. 

If you are looking for a different brand of pencil "Prisma Color" works nice.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Finally have at least a sketch done!


----------



## tinyliny

Vibrant, immediant quality. Her almost lack of nostrils a bit odd, though.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Yeah I had a pretty hard time with area. :/ and it didn't help that in the photo I copied you couldn't see any detail there. It was just like a shady blob and I bad quality picture. But to get back into drawing again that's what I did. It's the only thing I was in the mood to draw at the time!


----------

